# Shelby Flying Cloud Rust Bucket...any value?



## HARPO (Jun 18, 2015)

I know it's in pretty HORRIBLE condition, but is this actually worth anything? It had been on ebay and sold at $345...and now it's back on at the same price. So bad that the original buyer went to pick it up and flipped out as it was worse than he thought?

fred


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2015)

If I had a million dollars, I'd buy it for a lawn ornament. But I can't afford to blow away $345 on a planter.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmm...maybe $50......


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea. The rust is pretty deep on this one. The fenders are shot too. This isn't even a good parts bike. The parts will never re-chrome good due to all the pitting.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys remember that isn't rust it is patina!


----------



## slick (Jun 18, 2015)

Honestly its worth $100 if you're local. Rebuild the hubs and bb, new tires, and ride it. Not worth a restoration but could be a fun beater bike. If i was local id throw $100 at it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmm. I could use that fender light


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't knowm why the buyer flipped out, condition apparent to me.
Yes there's value in the bike...200-250 depending on the chrome plating/lens of the light, which is the money piece.
Chris


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2015)

Value and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To me, it's a crusty girls bike. But to someone else, it's a lawn ornament. To others, it's a gift for their wife, girlfriend, or something for Caitlynn Jenner to autograph   and for others it's a rider or parts bike.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 19, 2015)

If I were retired, I'd offer $50 as I'm local and take my time screwing around with it. Even at $100 there's just to much to do. 

As we all know, photos don't tell the entire story, so maybe in reality it's even worse off than we all think.

fred


----------



## izee2 (Jun 20, 2015)

Silly as it sounds and probably why my wife gets mad at me....I see a little more money in this than most. I agree that a couple parts alone...Pedals, Script light, Chain Guard, rack and head badge would put an easy $200/250 in your pocket. Other than that it is a good little project that with a little work could be ridden like it is. 
Tom


----------

